# veyron killer !!!



## saikibryan (Jun 15, 2007)

hey guyz digest this...

brand new Acabion GTBO supercar....
acceleration: 0-224mph in 20 seconds flat 
top speed: 350mph (limited to 292mph)
                veyron can achieve only 253mph...
1.4 ltr diesel engine...

price: 1 million USD...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 15, 2007)

hmm... seems unbeleivable (especially on a diesel engine). can we have the source pls.


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 15, 2007)

@xbonez...source is times of india, today's edition
for product brochures...*www.acabion.com/


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2007)

dude this is not a Veyron Killer. Believe me  ROFL

*hegeberg.dyndns.org/acabion.com/images/product_home.jpg

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/869/emoroflsf3.gif *img170.imageshack.us/img170/869/emoroflsf3.gif*img170.imageshack.us/img170/869/emoroflsf3.gif *img170.imageshack.us/img170/869/emoroflsf3.gif*img170.imageshack.us/img170/869/emoroflsf3.gif *img170.imageshack.us/img170/869/emoroflsf3.gif


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks more like a bike than a car.... Veyron looked wicked ... \m/ This sucks downright....


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 15, 2007)

What in the hell is that??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 15, 2007)

Hehe, fast cycles for babies who don't know to balance, that's what it is.


----------



## Apollo (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks like some sheikh going berserk on the tarmac!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 15, 2007)

not for indian roads


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 15, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> not for indian roads


 
and definitely not for indian pockets.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 15, 2007)

But that looks like a rocket on road then a car..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2007)

good for indian roads for faster people who wants to reach fastest to eternity   and people who come in btwn that tinbox too


----------



## xbonez (Jun 16, 2007)

man, even if somebody'd give me that car for free i wouldn't take it. i'd look so stupid, i'd be the laughing stock of the entire town


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 16, 2007)

hey all...sorry about that,
i titled this thread "veyron killer"...
that doesn't mean acabion shall beat veyron in looks and all
this crap looking bike or whatever would be the current fastest car on road/in commercial production 

however acabion shall produce 26 pieces of it...


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2007)

i thought the bugatti came up with a faster car


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2007)

is it a Bike or a Car?


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2007)

its not a bike its not a car its a bicar or rather bekar


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## RCuber (Jun 16, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> its not a bike its not a car its a bicar or rather bekar


Thanks iMav You put a smile   on my face after two days ( I am very sick  )


----------



## Liggy (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah I still think the Veyron is the fast **STREET LEGAL** full production car, this 'thingy' doesn't classify as a car, it is more like a bike, and of course it's acceleration is going to be better, it weighs a lot less. I saw a clip on youtube (I think it was the silly French) where they took a Porche and military jet and some bike, and compared them in a 'drag' (ofcorse the jet won) the bike took off faster then the car but in the end the porche had the overall top speed. my point is you can't compare things like that. you should read the WHOLE wikipedia article(veyron), it states that if you go any faster either you run out of fuel in a hurry or the tires heat up to quickly, by they way it is also electronically governed at that top speed... like any normal human being needs to go that fast.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 19, 2007)

If y'all are looking for a veyron killer, I'd suggest you take a look at the Koenigsegg CCXR ,  wiki here
Someday, I vow,  I shall own a koenigsegg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2007)

for Veyron Fans, if you have NFS MW game, then download this car mod

*nfscars.net/storage/game/1/7/downloads/car/images/thumb/1158165653.jpg

Bugatti Veyron 16.4 2004


----------

